

Apple is removing App Store games that show the Confederate flag - smaili
https://games.yahoo.com/news/apple-removing-app-store-games-140619696.html

======
BillTheCat
See existing discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9777854](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9777854)

